# Brute Force rebuild!



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Nothing to see here...keep moving!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

A few more of the tear down.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it's naked!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

YESSIR! Now I just need my truck out of the shop so I can take all this stuff to the car wash. Looks like its gonna be about two weeks before I get my truck back though.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wow.....if mine looked like that it would never get back together, i would def forget where stuff goes.......i wanna do this to the 300 and powdercoat the frame since it is such a simple bike but im scared to even do it.......i know i can but i will forget stuff i know it lol.....plus im scared some bolts will shear off and break, and well i dont wanna find problems that our hidden lol


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

HAHA...Tonka, I did this just to find all the hidden problems. I have plenty of pictures in case I forget where some drain or connector goes. For the most part its not that bad though.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^haha, I can definitely say I've had mine that naked before  ....dont worry about forgetting stuff, it all pretty much only fits one way. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Same flag is hanging in my garage along side an Alabama one. Need two more...American flag and a "don't tread on me" flag. I'm not to worried about 99% of it. The 1% is really just rerouting lines the same way and I am really not that worried about it!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

What was the reason for tearing it down that far? Ive had mine naked a bunch of times for the winter and snorkeling but never pulled the meat and potato's out of it.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I am kind of OCD and I wanted to pull everything out so I can pressure wash and clean everything while also checking all wires and replacing anything that is worn on it. It is prolly just from me being a helo mechanic and having to do what we called phase maintenance where we would tear down the aircraft and go through it thoroughly. I also think that I need to take apart the diffs to inspect them. The rear just was not working that great no matter how much I tightened it so I want to check it out. The front diff needs a new seal on the pinion.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

looks the same as my '09 project i am working on! my thinking is do it right the first time.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> I am kind of OCD and I wanted to pull everything out so I can pressure wash and clean everything while also checking all wires and replacing anything that is worn on it. It is prolly just from me being a helo mechanic and having to do what we called phase maintenance where we would tear down the aircraft and go through it thoroughly. I also think that I need to take apart the diffs to inspect them. The rear just was not working that great no matter how much I tightened it so I want to check it out. The front diff needs a new seal on the pinion.


Theres nothing wrong with that! Keep us updated with pictures!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

the put back together phase is in motion! Pics to come soon

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------

Here we go....I'm skipping ahead a lil to where all the suspension and diffs are on the bike. 









FRONT

















REAR

















ADJUST VALVES









VALVE COVERS - Should I replace O-rings?









PLUGS - Dang they are black! Think I will be going down a jet size on each carb.


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes those plugs are a bit black I had to lean mine a bit on the pilot hate fowled plugs these machines are just over carbed in my opinion I went to a 35 pilot just so I don't fowl plugs runs a lot better couldn't get it lean enough with the 38 pilot if you look at a plug out of ur truck that's what it should look like I went by that and I'm pretty close


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

My motor aint stock...its an 840. So I started with what the builder suggested. Looks like it was just one size too big. Good thing I have every freaking jet size for these things.


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

I have 11.5:1 pistons and dsc #1 cams run like a bat out of hell

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------

Sure is a lot of carbon build up to be one size to big just saying burning away a lot of unused fuel lots of fuel Cingular out of the tail pipe but yea down you should go lol good luck man keep us posted on the pics lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good so far


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Saintsation said:


> I have 11.5:1 pistons and dsc #1 cams run like a bat out of hell
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------
> 
> Sure is a lot of carbon build up to be one size to big just saying burning away a lot of unused fuel lots of fuel Cingular out of the tail pipe but yea down you should go lol good luck man keep us posted on the pics lol


I might end up going more than one size down. Just want to go one size at a time though to be on the side of caution. Rather be a little rich than a little lean. I will check them again after this ride to see what they look like and put those pictures here as well.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy smokes! You really don't do things half way.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice work bud you should do the gas tank cover mod while its torn down.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Nice work bud you should do the gas tank cover mod while its torn down.


Took care of that already!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

last nights progress! Left out of the garage at 130 a.m.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

looking good


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

CARBS - tore town and getting cleaned. Not gonna tear these all the way down for the sake of time! Went from 180's down to 178's on the jets. 










JETS - Anybody need some?


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

How does ur 840 do with the heat ? See you still have stock radiator not relocated mine isn't relocated either just wandering how hot urs gets and how often does your fan run?


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

does great man. I have never had a problem with it over heating. It doesnt get packed with mud though either because most of our creek bottoms and flat rock and gravel. Riding the ponds has never been an issue either.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow coming along good. What bumper is that.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

if a remember correctly its the warn bumper.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

What did you find with your front and rear diffs?? You said you were not happy with how the back was performing; did you find anything wrong in there??


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Lonewolfe said:


> What did you find with your front and rear diffs?? You said you were not happy with how the back was performing; did you find anything wrong in there??


The brakes were not working. I decided not to tear it down because the fluid was crap. flushed it a few times and I'm going see what happens.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Man it looks good , been getting mine tore down also , spun a rod bearing so figured would be a good time to go though all of mine , was'nt gonna take it all apart but seen your post and got me thinking it's not a bad idea .


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking to get back in this again. I had to leave it be because of school but it is near complete. 

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Being OCD it must have killed you to leave it unfinished. Are you closed to firing it up?


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Thamule, alittle off topic but what is your carb set-up now . Just put a 840 kit in mine and was looking for a good place to start. What jet size? Needles? etc Thanks


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

aquatic1998 said:


> Hey Thamule, alittle off topic but what is your carb set-up now . Just put a 840 kit in mine and was looking for a good place to start. What jet size? Needles? etc Thanks


40 pilots are a must and I believe I have 78's in it. I will have to reconfirm that though. I would suggest starting with an 80 and going from there.

---------- Post added at 08:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 AM ----------



Sallzy said:


> Being OCD it must have killed you to leave it unfinished. Are you closed to firing it up?


yes it kills me everytime I am in the garage. I am not far but there are some things that I am going to redo...such as the front diff. I didnt get to tear it all the way down like I wanted. That will get done.


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

I just put an 840cc kit in mine with stage 1 cams. I'm currently running 38 pilots which is what was in it when it was a 750. I was wondering about whether I should go to 40 pilots but it runs good now so I hate to mess with it. Where'd you get your jets? Jets r us? Or somewhere else?


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

The pilots I bought used from a member but I all got all the mains from chapparal motor sports. I have plenty of those. I would sell some of them cheap if you need any.


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

I may since I haven't really opened the ole girl up yet. I'm still breaking the motor in and don't want to pin it until I get a couple hours on the motor. What size jets do you have? Are you doing a plug chop to check the jetting or are you using an o2 tester? I'm debating buying a tester since from what I'm hearing without one your just guessing.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I have pretty much every jet size. I just checked my plugs and also feel of the throttle. You can get it pretty close that way. It's close enough to get almost peak HP out if them and if you know what you are doing there is no need to spend money on an o2 tester unless you are drag racing. 

ROLL TIDE

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

I'm also about to replace my vacuum Pump with a Mr gasket 42s electric Pump

ROLL TIDE


----------



## 05BF750i (Apr 26, 2012)

i spun a rod bearing on my 05 750, how bad is it to rebuild these motors, anyone have a parts list handy i can have to order my parts. i figure i will replace any bearings gaskets seals etc. is bikebandit the best place to order from? any tips on doing this?

thanks guys!


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Motor isn't bad at all to rebuild , was a little worried about doing mine till I got into it , I didn't get all my parts in one place, shopped around and bought from different places , Got the crank , connecting rods , rod bearings and gaskets on ebay cheaper than I could find them anywhere else and they were all oem parts , the rest I bought from cheapcycleparts and a local dealership . As far as a parts list tare it down and see what you need , I was surprised at the shape mine was in when I got into it most of it looked new and was well with in specs


----------



## 05BF750i (Apr 26, 2012)

part of me wants its all to be new, especially since i just tore it down last night, but like you said, most everything inside should be fine, except for the rod bearing im sure!


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

When the rod bearing went in mine the front piston came down and blew the skirts off spewing metal everywhere. After I got it pulled apart and cleaned up most of the bearings were still in really good shape. There is a guy on eBay that sell a bearing kit for the motor case. The main things I replaced were a reman crank and rods, all new seals, oil pump housing, inner and outer rotor, pistons, recoated cylinders, valves springs and all four timing chains.


----------



## 05BF750i (Apr 26, 2012)

that sounds like it was pretty cheap!


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

I found a set of chains on eBay for 50 bucks and the cool thing is the guy threw in a bag of kawi seals and orings that I didn't know I was getting. Parts depot out of California sells kits ready to go with the gaskets, pistons and re-coated cylinders for a good price. I actually ordered a standard bore kit but they called me up and said they didn't have any cylinders ready so would I be willing to take an 840 kit instead. No brainer there. I got the valves off eBay and all the other misc stuff I got at Rocky Mountain atv. I've got approx 1000.00 in parts. The reman crank and rods I got from a guy on kawairiders named big Shannon. He does them himself and uses an aftermarket stronger set of rod bearings. Great guy to deal with. I sent him my crank as a core and also sent him my case and he pressed my old crank out and the new one in. It's been a lot of fun rebuilding it but took way longer than I expected.


----------



## 05BF750i (Apr 26, 2012)

all of my parts are now in, i sent off the right crankcase and shaft to WBM, now nFLOW, i had them turn the shaft and put the rods back on. they were supposed to press the shaft back into the case for me but when i got my stuff back in the mail they forgot one part......the right case!!! not sure how you forget to send a case back but they did. i finally got it back 4 days later after sending dirty emails. 

funny thing is i got someone else's case back bc i pressure washed and cleaned mine before i dismantled it and it had a bad shaft bearing. i had them send me a new one. 

now here is my problem, i pressed the shaft into the bearing thinking that would be the easiest solution, then press them both into the case. well....i heated up the case and proceeded to tap it in the case but forgot to shore up the case from the work bench and i bottomed out the shaft on the bench and by the time i got it raised on blocks my hole cooled down and now i cant press it the last 3/16".

anyone have any ideas how to get it the rest of the way. i can probably heat it again but once the case gets hot enough the bearing will eventually heat up also.


----------

